# Aubertin d'Airaine, we know next to nothing of him his birt and death ect only works



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

what about it folks , i purchased an album on OLIPHANT very cleaver polyphony for ars vetus this is almost paradoxal i swear i find his song crypto ars subtilior no kidding folks and that all


:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

One reason it sounds s bit "subtilior" is the instruments -- I wonder if that's Oliphant's invention or whether they're taking an untexted line from the source. I bet the former. And of course they're singing it in a sensual way so you think of Tetrakis. But at first glance it's simpler than pukka Ars Subtilior, maybe I'm wrong. 

The CD is interesting and varied. I like that bowed thing they're playing?


----------

